# Original Input problem.



## graudeejs (Feb 16, 2009)

sometimes (pretty often) when i type, i don't see what i typed until i move mouse.

I have usb mouse and usb keyb (which i was using as ps/2 keyb)
anyway bough ways ps/2 and usb have this porblem.

I think it's X bug.
Yesterday everything worked well... [i was updating ports and updated Xserver), today, when i turned on PC, problems started....

My videocard is ATI [if it helps]



Frankly this is starting to get on my nerves. Can't use FreeBSD without problems for single month....
[Considering restore backup, OpenBSD, OpenSUSE.....]
Used to be Big FreeBSD fan/defender/user, now i wouldn't say that it's more stable than linux....


EDIT:
I'm sorry, i might have overreacted, but i really have bad experience for last few weeks, if not more already.


----------



## danger@ (Feb 16, 2009)

so why do you actually blame FreeBSD, when you think it's an X.org problem?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 16, 2009)

Why do you ship X?


----------



## danger@ (Feb 16, 2009)

Is there a better alternative?


----------



## Djn (Feb 16, 2009)

I want to be able to delete posts.
Failing that, being passingly good at reading would also work.


----------



## trev (Feb 17, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> Is there a better alternative?



Why, yes, there is: XFree86 but this was dropped.


----------



## trev (Feb 17, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> sometimes (pretty often) when i type, i don't see what i typed until i move mouse.



Updating the xorg-server to the current version has been known to fix the "slow keyboard input" issue. 

Actually, if your X components have not all been rebuilt for 7.4, it might be wise to do a portupgrade -arf and go fishing


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 17, 2009)

I had new 7.4, i simply updated x11/xorg-server

anyway, i will restore from backup and no more software updates till 7.2 or 8r
[today I feel much better , sorry for my stupid post]


----------

